# Home cinéma, Apple TV et tv Led



## Mister sousou42 (6 Juin 2013)

Bonjour a tous,

Aprés avoir fait le tour du fofo je n'est pas trouvé la réponse à mon cas j'explique.

Tout d'abord je possède un iPad 2 et un iphone 4.

Je vais bientôt investir dans une tv 3D 1080p TVHD Led blabla bla....

Puis j'ai rencontrer la splendide et une Apple TV ( elle me fait rêver ) 

Puis enfin l'home cinéma (5.1) qui ma fait pas mal cracher sur la barre de recherche G**gle, du coup j'opterais pour un Home cinéma haute résolution 4k avec fonction ARC et bien évidemment compatible 3D.

Mon utilisation serait principalement le mirroring pour regarder mes série streaming sur mon Led, puis Pour écouter assez souvent de la musique via AirPlay, éventuellement pour les apps.

Maintenant les questions 

Déjà j'aimerais savoir si mon home cinéma devra obligatoirement être compatible AirPlay ?

Ensuite, après plusieurs recherche les norme hdmi ont progresser notamment le 1.4 qui intègrent l'arc (Auto Return Chanel) pour ce j'aimerais que vous me conseiller mon branchement ? 

Shéma:

Tv ==> Hdmi 1.4 ARC ==> Home cinéma 

PS3 ==> Hdmi 1.4 ==> Home cinéma

Apple TV ==> hdmi 1.4 ==> home cinéma 

Aurais-je le son de mon Apple TV (mirroring, airplay etc..) sur mon home cinéma ainsi que le son de la PS3 ?

Ensuite qu'elle sorte de câble hdmi (hdmi 1.4, high speed, 4k etc..) devrais-je me procurer pour avoir les meilleures résolution d'image et le meilleure son possible selon mon type d'équipement ?

En espérant avoir des réponses satisfaisante de votre part. 
Cordialement


----------



## Mister sousou42 (7 Juin 2013)

Up !!!!


----------



## Bombigolo (14 Juin 2013)

Perso , j'ai tout raccordé sur le HC ( Sony DH 520 ) 
L'important , pour moi , etait qu'il soit " pass trough " , que la télé puisse diffuser le son meme ampli éteint .
Pour le cable , il faut du certifié 1.4 , on en trouve sur Ebay pas trop cher .
La fonction ARC , bien que presente sur mes appareils ne fonctionne pas à tous les coups ,
comme pour le Hdmi , j'ai l'impression que chaque marque interprète les normes à leur sauce &#8230;
Un detail , sur l'apple TV , la sortie optique ( audio ) n'est pas active si cable HDMI branché 
je ne sais pas si cela vient de l'ampli ou de l'ATV , mais ça m'oblige à passer par la télé pour simplement ecouter de la musique &#8230;


----------



## iManu (19 Août 2013)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Un detail , sur l'apple TV , la sortie optique ( audio ) n'est pas active si cable HDMI branché
> je ne sais pas si cela vient de l'ampli ou de l'ATV , mais ça m'oblige à passer par la télé pour simplement ecouter de la musique



T'es certain de ça?
C'est important car j'envisage un Apple TV pour pouvoir AUSSI écouter la musique sans allumer la TV (vu que ça use le plasma, sinon :rateau

Donc j'aurais bien fait un branchement HDMI vers la TV (car quand même j'utiliserai AUSSI Apple TV un peu pour ça), et Optique vers l'ampli (pour transférer tous mes CD sur iTunes et on en parle plus)... 
Mais si les 2 sont exclusifs...


----------



## Tuncurry (19 Août 2013)

Bombigolo a dit:


> je ne sais pas si cela vient de l'ampli ou de l'ATV , mais ça m'oblige à passer par la télé pour simplement ecouter de la musique



Si l'ATV est branchée à un Ampli HC, pas besoin de passer par la TV pour le son.

Ensuite, pour Sou, son HC n'a pas besoin d'etre Airplay puisqu'il envisage une ATV. C'est soit l'un soit l'autre.
Son schéma est bon, sachant que l'Arc ne sert que s'il regarde la TNT depuis son Tuner TV. On en a pas besoin si Tv via IP par exemple (Free, Orange, SFR...)

Pour les câbles, c'est un peu comme pour l'audio, ça dépend de ses équipements mais bon du 1.4 qui ne dépasse pas 3 m, on peut mettre a peu près toutes les qualités sans que ce soit véritablement perceptible. (donc en gros pas besoin de dépenser 250 dans un cable 4k or, 60 devraient suffire...)


----------



## iManu (19 Août 2013)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Si l'ATV est branchée à un Ampli HC, pas besoin de passer par la TV pour le son.


Oui, bien sur.
J'oubliais de dire que j'ai un vieil ampli Cambridge, qui est de bonne qualité mais qui n'a pas d'entrée HDMI (mais 3 entrées optiques).
Ca me permet de ne pas changer (en plus) d'ampli.

Mon câblage (j'ai 3 entrées HDMI sur la TV):
- Numeribox vers TV en HDMI
- Blue Ray vers TV en HDMI
- Apple TV vers TV en HDMI

Puis (j'ai 3 entrées optiques sur l'ampli): 
TV vers ampli en optique (pour tout ce qui peut arriver sur la TV)
Blue Ray vers l'ampli en optique (pour écouter des CD sans allumer la TV)
Apple TV vers ampli en optique (idem, mais pour iTunes)

Reste que si on ne peut avoir sur l'Apple TV que la sortie HDMI ou la sortie optique, je suis mal...
Ca te semble correct?


----------

